# Longbow backing?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've used cotton (like the fake skins), canvas, dry wall tape, and just about everything else you can find. For wooden bows that just need a little more durability, cotton is THE BEST. Linen is hard to get, at least cheap, and stuff marked "linen" is usually either cotton or polyester. I don't like polyester for backings. If the cotton is a good tight weave, it will make a very durable and much more attractive backing than any of the other stuff you'll find.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Kegan , interesting you should say Cotton ... I was reading about that just the other day ... Supposedly cotton stretches more than Linen or some of the other natural fibers, so is more sinew like .. some think it’ good to apply under tension so the cotton “works” more ... I was considering cotton Blue jeans ... thinking that would look pretty cool ... lots of old jeans laying around ...


----------



## Providence (Jan 18, 2011)

I have question on this too. I just picked up the stuff to start making one of these bows, and was wondering if you had to make the riser part of it? Or could you just skip it and wrap a grip around the bow?


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Kegan, I'll try some cotton and it's gotta look better then the drywall tape. I'll post a photo of the bow when I'm done with it. 

I'm think'en if its cotton it should take some color if I decide to stain the bow?

Brad


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Blue jeans sound cool GPW, I'd like to hear from someone who knows if that would work.

Brad


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

I've used rawhide in the past...seems to work good, last forever, and I for one like the "rustic" look it gives the bow. However, speaking of looking cool, there must be a thousand possibilities if one were to wander around a fabric store, probably some really "far out" patterns one could use. Also, even though linen is _more_ expensive than cotton, I don't think that a small strip of it would break anyone's bank. ?? 

What about canvas? I've never heard of that, but it's tough stuff.


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nokhead, I bet rawhide looks great and is a great backing for bow limbs.

I went ahead and cut up some blue jeans today and glued them to the bow I'm making, I'll let you guys know how it turns out. Spreading the glue and applying the blue jean material was a little messy. I first spread the glue on the limbs then applied the fabric the applied more glue over the fabric. I guess that's how it's done. I noticed it feels a little rough so I think I'll it with a little sand paper lightly and see if that smoothes it out a bit.

I got a bunch of glue on the wood which I'll have to clean up. i should have done a little masking before I started.
Brad


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Here’s an idea ... if we use a woven product for a backing , wouldn’t it be better to apply the material on the bias , so both threads are doing work .... If we apply it longways , then only the longitudinal threads are working and the short (sideways ) threads do nothing ... What do you think about that ... ?

We used rawhide in the past , from a large rawhide dog bone (cheap) unrolled and soaked ... worked really well , but we had to do a lot of scraping to thin it out evenly ... Much cheaper than buying a whole hide to back a few bows ... :thumbs_up


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Not many woven materials will ``work''.

Silk is one --- old article on it:

http://books.google.com/books?id=oS...cQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=silk bow backing&f=false


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Which way the threads are going is a good point...but I know nothing about fabrics or weaving. 

Way back when I used rawhide three times I guess, yes you had to buy a whole "rawhide split". I just got some rawhide backing, two strips of it from Three Rivers, I was very surprised, it's like it's been planed or something, it is perfectly flat and dimensional... not two rough hunks off a rawhide split like I expected.

I'm a little confused however, I keep seeing the warning with it "do not use hot water". With the rawhide splits, we never used hot water, but did soak the rawhide in water for a couple of days. Now I'm not sure whether this is intended to be glued on dry, or if you can/would/should still pre-soak it, but just not with HOT water. I would think it would be safe to pre-soak in cold water, but now I'm not too sure. Anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Soaking in hot water makes it go gooey after a while .... Just soak it in cold water till it softens enough to conform to the bow back ... We found after you glue it on , an old Ace bandage wrapped tightly around it makes it dry nice and tight ... Tried wrapping it with string to dry , but that left grooves ... grrrr!!!!


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay thanks...that's what I would have thought, but just wasn't sure. Yes, last time I ever did this, a long time ago, used the bandage trick. Thanks again.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Saw mention (old Primitive Archer magazine) of a material known as “jewelers tow” , a fine excelsior (stuffing) used by taxidermists... Combed out . Applied like sinew as a backing , makes it supposedly break proof ... but does not shrink into reflex like sinew does ... I see there’s a taxidermy forum here.... may have to ask over there where to get it ... something else to try ... 
Thin polyester camo net works fine as a backing with a couple layers... looks good in the woods too ... The Primitive guys howled cause’ it wasn’t “natural” ..


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GPW said:


> Saw mention (old Primitive Archer magazine) of a material known as “jewelers tow” , a fine excelsior (stuffing) used by taxidermists... Combed out . Applied like sinew as a backing , makes it supposedly break proof ... but does not shrink into reflex like sinew does ... I see there’s a taxidermy forum here.... may have to ask over there where to get it ... something else to try ...
> Thin polyester camo net works fine as a backing with a couple layers... looks good in the woods too ... The Primitive guys howled cause’ it wasn’t “natural” ..


Let 'em howle.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Today I backed my 72" Bamboo pyramid bow with 2 layers of Linen artist canvas... Titebond 2 ... drying now ... The bow is made from 3/4” thick laminated Bamboo flooring planks (boards) ... another “experiment" .. looks Good !!!


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Since I started this thread you guys have came up with some great info and ideas, so I thought I'd post a couple of photos of the bow I'm making with the blue jean backing and a little tillering. Since this is the first time I've tried my hand at bow making I know I have a ways to go.

Brad


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Looking Good Brad ... !!! Blue jean fabric looks nice on a bow ...  Tiller close too ... :thumbs_up


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Here’s the Linen canvas backing on my 72” Pyramid bow ("trapped” back ) .. a little clean up and it’s back to tillering ... the canvas seems Strong yet stretches with the limbs ... just needs a camo paint job ... that white would stand out in the woods ... :mg:


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great GBW, I'm still messing with the tiller on mine. I have to get the draw weight down to about #45 and keep the tiller looking good. I also still have to form the handle. I'll get there!

Brad



GPW said:


> Here’s the Linen canvas backing on my 72” Pyramid bow ("trapped” back ) .. a little clean up and it’s back to tillering ... the canvas seems Strong yet stretches with the limbs ... just needs a camo paint job ... that white would stand out in the woods ... :mg:


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Brad ... still coming along ... 
Best just take your time and just "sneak up” slowly on the tiller and draw weight ( Don’t draw it at any time any more than the intended draw weight ) .... I only tiller when i’m in the mood and can really concentrate ... This one has been a B***h as I made it too thick to begin with (my bad) and a lot of wood has to come off in big flat areas.. more work ... Normally Pyramid bows are almost “self tillering “ ... when made the correct thickness initially ..


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Pillow ticking, the white with blue striped cotton fabric from your Grandma's feather pillows would work very well. Just make sure it's 100% cotton, there are some polyester blends out there.


----------

